# Sambo, Catch, Pankration schools in New York?



## TrainHARD

Hi, does anyone know of any Sambo, Catch-As-Can Wrestling, or Pankration schools in New York?


----------



## disciple

Any moment now ... the moderator would say not to post in several different forums, and would close the other threads  

salute

:asian:


----------



## TrainHARD

sorry, new to this forum


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by disciple _
> 
> *Any moment now ... the moderator would say not to post in several different forums, and would close the other threads  *



Indeed.

Welcome to the board *TrainHARD*! Enjoy, but please don't multi-post. 

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## nbcdecon

Where are you in New York ? I could look into getting you some training partners. In the Sombo, Some older pro wrestling schools still have turn of the century wrestlers in them start looking there for the Catch. I train at Billy Robinsons Gym on the Catch, I will be going home next year I would like to show you the Catch stuff.


----------



## arnisador

Did you have any luck?


----------



## Old Tiger

We have a group of guys training in Catch Wrestling in the Buffalo, NY area. Are we close to you?


----------



## Zujitsuka

We don't know where you're located, but hopefully you'll find this helpful.

>>>NYC area:

Combat and Sport Sambo at the NYKK  Midtown Gym
http://home.att.net/~americansamboassociation/html/gym.html

Combat Sambo at Fighthouse
http://www.fighthouse.com/sambo/combat_sambo.htm

>>>Rockland County:

Ultimate Sambo
http://www.ultimatesambo.com/

Peace & health,


----------

